# I am wanmingyan - hi there~



## wanmingyan (Jul 15, 2013)

hi VI-Control members,

I am a musician from Singapore! No works currently, but rest assured that it's on its way...I hope to meet musicians with different viewpoints and are willing to share their expertise with the rest of the world!

-WMY


----------



## wanmingyan (Aug 26, 2013)

*Hi Once Again [=)]*

Hi All,

I want to introduce my SoundCloud here! =) Pleaseeee follow me so that i may receive valuable feedback from all of you out there!

Link: https://soundcloud.com/wanmingyan

Please follow me! =)

Cheers,

WMY


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey man and welcome! Great work dude on your track on soundcloud, sounds epic!


----------



## wanmingyan (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey All!

After another long break from touching a MIDI Controller and a DAW, I am finally back and I hope comments can be given regarding any of my works! I have no music education or whatsoever when it comes to Music Production but I do try to read a bit and hopefully pick up more advice from the VI Community! 

Here's my SC link:

https://soundcloud.com/wanmingyan

Thanks,
Ming Yan


----------

